# Kazan-Russia



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3212016/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1490793/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3383351/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2417883/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/457448/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/470769/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2709313/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2144157/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/451817/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1164366/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2467896/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2619563/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2339613/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1890773/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1878048/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2150973/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1852403/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1157436/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/619665/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1868378/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3270425/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3605553/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1235588/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1793137/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1371934/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1111836/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2419691/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1361835/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2469373/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2085299/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1031537/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/445962/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1335555/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1621154/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2108196/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3012868/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1221281/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1270499/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2637734/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2877144/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3434295/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1985229/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3280468/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1026215/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1142767/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2027105/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2132529/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1544095/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2363241/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1801415/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1377604/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2388208/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1126459/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3639348/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2476773/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1369564/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2250587/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3473240/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1601374/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2512496/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2089465/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2683509/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1966265/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1696476/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3346654/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3459324/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2383614/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3588147/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1783478/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1039250/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3314966/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3606525/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3694619/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2130056/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1031533/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2997441/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1032632/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1224487/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1562175/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2378468/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3476304/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/308828/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2400099/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2538356/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3458242/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2947361/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/973735/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/830143/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1698015/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2012721/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1114365/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3310434/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3354252/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3548432/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2879089/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1318972/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2151085/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/498772/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1050724/









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1379663/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos from your city KAZAN


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

thanx


----------



## SkyCA (Jul 30, 2008)

WAOOOOOOOOOO!!! Russia!!!!!!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

Great city!


----------



## _5_ (Apr 8, 2010)

>


I love it!


----------



## anm (Aug 25, 2005)

This promises to be a great thread.

It is high time people notice that there other cities in Russia beyond Moscow and St Petersbugh.

Kazan is arguably the third most interesting Russian city from architectural point of view.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I second that 5! It's beautiful!


----------



## CalmWater (Oct 8, 2009)

Gorgeous Kazan <3


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dmit-julia/view/138004/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dmit-julia/view/138005/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dmit-julia/view/138010/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dmit-julia/view/138007/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dmit-julia/view/138011/?page=0


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/endmade/view/160458/?page=3









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/nataszaosokina/view/233890/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/governor/view/291785/?page=4









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/governor/view/291786/?page=4









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/governor/view/291778/?page=3


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/governor/view/291783/?page=4









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alkudrin/view/236469/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/isha-to/view/137748/?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/isha-to/view/136395/?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dmit-julia/view/138016/?page=0


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dmit-julia/view/138015/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bacilla-g/view/254578/?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rais-ru2009/view/139739/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/valerij-knyazkin/view/229068/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/isha-to/view/86442/?page=0


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/alkudrin/view/185253/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tkat53/view/255567/?page=0









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tkat53/view/168454/?page=1









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/rais-ru2009/view/119791/?page=2









http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tkat53/view/163960/?page=1


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.posetili.ru/photosets/201/b_kazan_50.jpg









http://foto.academ.org/data/media/690/Night3.JPG









http://www.vftour.ru/_data/objects/0000/3940/icon.jpg









http://static.diary.ru/userdir/1/0/3/1/1031511/38448226.jpg









http://www.myvista.ru/Esdbpics/ESCatalog/20060804_1.jpg









http://img0.liveinternet.ru/images/attach/c/0/52/913/52913868_20070711163538.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.go2kazan.ru/images/mir0big.jpg









http://conf.kstu.ru/img/mardjani.jpg









http://www.votpusk.ru/hotels/foto/RU15/RU4272-1.jpg









http://gokazan.ru/upload/wysiwyg/10(7).jpg









http://gokazan.ru/upload/wysiwyg/11(7).jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://1pointmsc.com/images/hotels/1314/img_1.jpg?1252501020









http://www.go2kazan.ru/images/bulgar0big.jpg









http://edu.ksu.ru/org/images/org_fotos/113.jpg









http://www.airfoto.cheb.ru/foto/goroda/kazan/airfoto.cheb.ru-1226.jpg









http://www.posetili.ru/photosets/201/b_kazan_43.jpg









http://www.greenmama.ru/dn_images/01/17/78/57/1194530160bars.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://i020.radikal.ru/0804/d0/83b7f1c9c524.jpg









http://s56.radikal.ru/i154/0910/8e/38d19e2915b6.jpg









http://www.ftur.ru/hotels_photos/big_468_1_1.jpg









http://img1.immage.de/2511fql2tv9ownm.jpg









http://www.impulseplus.ru/sta1ss-v-s.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.bulak.ru/pr/bulak.jpg









http://s59.radikal.ru/i166/0905/6b/5b15b523d23ft.jpg









http://www.rutownsfoto.ru/kazan/61.jpg









http://www.kzn.ru/upload/wysiwyg/Древняя Казань-1 место-Титов Андрей(1).jpg









http://www.kzn.ru/upload/wysiwyg/3 место-Kazan-X-Панкратова Галина(2).jpg









http://www.kzn.ru/upload/wysiwyg/Гран-при - Максимов Сергей-серия Городская миниатюра1(2).jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.kzn.ru/upload/wysiwyg/IMGP3001-2-vehernij-most-760.jpg









http://www.izhtime.ru/tourmarket/prs709/foto/photo/at7seas-709.jpg









http://www.rutownsfoto.ru/kazan/118.jpg









http://rutownsfoto.ru/kazan/2.jpg









http://www.kzn.ru/upload/contest/photo/view_835.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://s60.radikal.ru/i167/0901/dd/6a51f553985c.jpg









http://img-2006-07.photosight.ru/24/1553465.jpghttp://img-2006-07.photosight.ru/24/1553465.jpg









http://www.ljplus.ru/img3/d/e/denisi/PICT1837.JPG









http://rutownsfoto.ru/kazan/119.jpg









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/1629082/?from_member









http://www.exponet.ru/venues/pics/vn_vnsportpalaskaz/vnsportpalaskaz.jpg









http://bestbridge.net/data/upimages/vladimir/europe_ru/millenium_bridge4.jpg










http://www.rutownsfoto.ru/kazan/53.jpghttp://www.rutownsfoto.ru/kazan/53.jpg








http://nat-ka.livejournal.com/121225.html









http://nat-ka.livejournal.com/121225.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

yak said:


> Very beautiful city


thank you


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.pbase.com/rapick/image/98328563









http://www.pbase.com/rapick/image/98328565









http://www.pbase.com/rapick/image/98328574









http://www.pbase.com/rapick/image/98328573


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.pbase.com/image/117896264









http://www.pbase.com/image/72673059









http://www.pbase.com/image/117896916









http://www.pbase.com/image/61699671









http://www.pbase.com/image/60988317


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.pbase.com/image/72672141









http://www.pbase.com/image/61699733









http://www.pbase.com/image/117896286









http://www.pbase.com/image/72665373









http://www.pbase.com/image/117896287


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.pbase.com/image/61699703









http://www.pbase.com/image/117897826









http://www.pbase.com/image/117897821









http://www.pbase.com/image/61699696









http://www.pbase.com/image/117896268


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.pbase.com/image/117896289









http://www.pbase.com/image/118246888









http://www.pbase.com/image/117896940









http://www.pbase.com/image/117896292









http://www.pbase.com/image/117896929


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.pbase.com/image/117897839









http://www.pbase.com/image/73805077









http://www.pbase.com/image/117896980









http://www.pbase.com/image/117896277









http://www.pbase.com/image/117896977


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.pbase.com/image/58802493









http://www.pbase.com/image/98328563









http://www.pbase.com/image/61699700









http://www.pbase.com/image/94566665









http://www.pbase.com/image/117896283


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.pbase.com/image/117898971









http://www.pbase.com/image/60989184


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://i.i.ua/photo/images/pic/2/6/3757662_d90dcf76.jpg









http://www.dagpravda.ru/images/materials/full_1_Rubin.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://chelny-city.ru/uploads/posts/2009-03/1237250611_7.jpg









http://news.sportbox.ru/sites/default/files/imagecache/full-photos/1KL_59880.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://cache.photosight.ru/img/a/2e0/3522710_large.jpeg









http://www.championat.ru/photo/albums/05-02_zenit-iskra_KR/05-02_zenit-iskra_KR_23.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fanunics.ru/photo.php?p=1242160856.jpg









http://www.basketball.kg/images/gallery/foto/uniks-champion-2009/06.jpg









http://www.basketball.kg/images/gallery/foto/final_chetyryoh_moscow/09.jpg


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.bandynet.ru/files/img_1332_std.jpg









http://www.bandycup.se/championscup/UserFiles/Bilder/Misc/kazan.jpg


----------



## LarisaCh (Apr 12, 2010)

Thank you, guys. Let me say some words for foreign visitors of this thread about cultural connection between Kazan and Moscow:
1) Kazan Rail Terminal in Moscow (designed by Alexey Shchusev). The clock is decorated in Muslim style. The Terminal's tower is copying the style of Söyembikä Tower of the Kazan Kremlin.








flatcenter









http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2467896/

2) Cathedral of St. Basil - the symbol of Moscow. It was built in 1555-1561 on the order of Ivan IV of Russia to commemorate the capture of Kazan and Astrakhan. It's easy to see Muslim motives in its architrecture:








http://onfoot.ru/photos/mos/509.html


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/3709879/


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

KAZAN vpechetlajt ochen krasivuj gorod. Spasibo za foto

Uzgorod
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=382367&page=4


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

What a truly beautiful city!

By the way, KAZAN RESIDENT, a lot of the pics don't show up in the posts.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

thanks everybody


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/6/64/Shalyapin_Palace_Hotel.JPG/800px-


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Izumrudnoye Lake

















http://www.photosight.ru/photos/2797791/









http://content.foto.mail.ru/mail/drakmor/kazan/i-22.jpg









http://img1.liveinternet.ru/images/foto/b/0/309/1212309/f_5422019.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos from and beyond Kazan city


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://photofile.ru/users/ogneborec/150152857/155068782/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156108763/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156108805/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156108815/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156108817/#mainImageLink


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156108830/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156108857/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156108868/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156108882/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156108892/#mainImageLink


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156108912/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156108918/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156108955/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156108960/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156108984/#mainImageLink


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156109034/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156109050/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156109064/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156109084/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156109110/#mainImageLink


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156109035/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/foxi11/150201106/156109099/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/ibisfly/150158841/155288280/#mainImageLink









http://photofile.ru/users/ibisfly/150158841/155288322/#mainImageLink


----------



## bearsoap (Feb 3, 2010)

very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice photos as well


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4433149708/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4432373675/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4432372181/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4433151994/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4432380721/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4432429177/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4432389567/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4432389845/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4433167722/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4432392169/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4433182518/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4433183570/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4432419387/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4433191670/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4432429485/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4433201766/sizes/l/in/set-72157623619821568/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dasha157/4248398335/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erkola/4433156768/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2992113876/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4526391614/sizes/l/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fmxmasters/3785314634/sizes/o/in/set-72157621808151279/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fmxmasters/3785353226/sizes/o/in/set-72157621808151279/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fmxmasters/3784541619/sizes/o/in/set-72157621808151279/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fmxmasters/3784532263/sizes/o/in/set-72157621808151279/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fmxmasters/3784538959/sizes/o/in/set-72157621808151279/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fmxmasters/3784530855/sizes/o/in/set-72157621808151279/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vlaza/2834214458/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannergyde/2919631812/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannergyde/2796263322/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannergyde/2796263310/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bichevina/2518753189/sizes/o/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brotherhoodbmx/4217967831/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brotherhoodbmx/4217467966/sizes/l/in/set-72157623659491450/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/brotherhoodbmx/4234298060/sizes/l/in/set-72157623659491450/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iindigo/2624373443/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3533831552/sizes/o/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/m_ranger/2494266338/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/767188612/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hidden_shine/3843254048/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/anty_rama/3571214338/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/volt_kenkeke/2402958059/sizes/l/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mister-tim/3591226897/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mister-tim/3591219579/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mister-tim/3591354101/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yodabox/4372099971/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iindigo/2624371323/sizes/o/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/iindigo/2625188040/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2856272943/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iindigo/2624371065/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iindigo/2624363143/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iindigo/2624362955/sizes/o/in/set-72157605903128985/


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wileyokiley/3361571373/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2856272495/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iindigo/2625184646/sizes/o/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2857105130/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wileyokiley/3362384350/sizes/l/in/set-72157615358910775/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2856271995/sizes/l/


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Photo by Teamsky










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9747/124556863.1cf/0_140f65_61fca8c0_XXXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9109/124556863.1cf/0_140f6f_c66a6802_XXXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9765/124556863.1d0/0_140f95_4cc0479b_XXXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9762/124556863.1d0/0_140f93_f7ee1e0e_XXXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9061/124556863.1d0/0_140f72_651c0361_XXXL.jpg










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9836/124556863.1d0/0_140f7d_c5557ba9_XXXL.jpg


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7297/9671464001_a360e5744d_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3803/11806207314_571094e29f_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2849/11802323686_f26e46839b_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3804/10804367353_da42cf9e7e_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3727/11292856176_66edf3b51a_b.jpg


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/vera.sivenkova/view/759548?page=0&search_author=vera.sivenkova&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/vera.sivenkova/view/759535?page=0&search_author=vera.sivenkova&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/vera.sivenkova/view/759549?page=0&search_author=vera.sivenkova&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/vera.sivenkova/view/759530?page=4&search_author=vera.sivenkova&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C/users/vera.sivenkova/view/759533?page=4&search_author=vera.sivenkova&how=week&type=image


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://vk.com/album-38941342_164984573


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5186925/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5179546/










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/5178433/?from_member










http://www.photosight.ru/photos/4269328/?from_member


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/timur-vagapov8/view/510486?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/timur-vagapov8/view/510077?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/timur-vagapov8/view/510488?page=0


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/timur-vagapov8/view/423283?page=0










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/timur-vagapov8/view/510503?page=2










http://fotki.yandex.ru/search/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BD%D1%8C%20%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0/users/timur-vagapov8/view/506930?page=0&search_author=timur-vagapov8&how=week&type=image










http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/timur-vagapov8/view/506408?page=0


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i055.radikal.ru/1404/03/c72877410571.jpg










http://s51.radikal.ru/i131/1404/a3/a69d0bd0c437.jpg










http://s52.radikal.ru/i138/1404/90/47b57157a3a7.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://i055.radikal.ru/1404/ad/c586962fa873.jpg










http://i031.radikal.ru/1404/b5/7cab38150042.jpg


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/4908/226169214.0/0_101263_23e8e4d3_orig










http://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/foto-matre/album/371377/view/1053963


----------



## The Blond Guy (Feb 1, 2012)

Why are there so few trees in the streets? The streets would be so much more beautiful if they had trees standing at the sides.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@nadielosabra: Please *credit/source* your photos


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://47.img.avito.st/1280x960/780029447.jpg










http://37.img.avito.st/1280x960/780031737.jpg










http://14.img.avito.st/1280x960/780036814.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9316/126161824.87/0_112b0c_b6393831_XXL










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9066/126161824.88/0_1137a5_110437c7_XXL










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9107/126161824.87/0_112d2d_cdd4279e_XXL










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9062/126161824.87/0_112fa7_37e82379_XXL










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/9821/134877378.50/0_163f6d_9f5306f5_XXL.jpg


----------



## Betankur (Jul 3, 2014)

Good photos from Tatar capital!


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s43.radikal.ru/i099/1407/1c/b6e49ca2cc84.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i629/1407/7e/877c04967d96.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i719/1407/3a/4b85e58d6b49.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

photo by aidar89










http://s020.radikal.ru/i717/1407/6a/8154818280d9.jpg










http://s013.radikal.ru/i324/1407/d4/8a1285a53cfe.jpg










http://i056.radikal.ru/1407/dc/7c5ea4f4b205.jpg










http://s020.radikal.ru/i722/1407/67/5fb6adfe1431.jpg










http://s005.radikal.ru/i209/1407/8e/2045dc53ea63.jpg


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s43.radikal.ru/i101/1407/d3/5d1319102bd9.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i601/1407/6d/28fde418ed10.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i608/1407/8b/e9e397ed7392.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i601/1407/4c/479840367dde.jpg


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

A few my pics


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## jedac (Nov 5, 2005)

it looks so nice, I hope to visit it soon ,
How far is it from Moscow ?


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

It's not that far, around 800 km


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)

http://inkazan.ru/staryiy-gorod-progulka-po-kremlevskoy/


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)

http://inkazan.ru/staryiy-gorod-progulka-po-kremlevskoy/


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)

http://inkazan.ru/den-goroda-1009-i-9-let/


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

http://s020.radikal.ru/i710/1409/60/8f678d990530.jpg










http://s48.radikal.ru/i119/1409/90/756cdb0d6607.jpg










http://s019.radikal.ru/i616/1409/9c/d0e401475cac.jpg


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)

http://inkazan.ru/babe-leto-v-kazani/


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Kazan


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)

del


----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ These photos are yours?


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Teamsky (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## @rtem (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

http://vk.com/lexeffect


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------

